# I have been a dancer all my life



## Beydan

Hi!

Could you help me translate  ' I have been a dancer all my life'  from English into Catalan

Thanks


----------



## Dixie!

He estat ballarí/ballarina tota la meva vida.

Sempre he estat ballarí/ballarina.


----------



## Antpax

Dixie! said:


> He estat ballarí/ballarina tota la meva vida.
> 
> Sempre he estat ballarí/ballarina.


 
Hola,

Per qué es diu "he estat ballarí" i no "he sigut ballarí"? Hi ha alguna norma o simplement es perque sí?

Salut y gràcies.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Per qué es diu "he estat ballarí" i no "he sigut ballarí"? Hi ha alguna norma o simplement es perque sí?
> 
> Salut y gràcies.
> 
> Ant



Hola, Antpax,

La forma estàndard d'aquest participi és "estat". En aquest cas coincideix amb el participi del verb "estar". "Sigut" és dialectal. Es diu a la zona de Barcelona i també a València, entre altres, i és la forma que "sona" més, però en altres llocs es fan servir formes diferents, com ara "set".

Espero que t'ho hagi aclarit.


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola, Antpax,
> 
> La forma estàndard d'aquest participi és "estat". En aquest cas coincideix amb el participi del verb "estar". "Sigut" és dialectal. Es diu a la zona de Barcelona i també a València, entre altres, i és la forma que "sona" més, però en altres llocs es fan servir formes diferents, com ara "set".
> 
> Espero que t'ho hagi aclarit.


 
Moltes gràcies, crec que ho he entendit.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Moltes gràcies, crec que ho he entès.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
I una altra opció: "M'he dedicat a la dansa toda la vida" o "Tota la vida he fet dansa".

Salutacions.


----------



## Dixie!

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Per qué es diu "he estat ballarí" i no "he sigut ballarí"? Hi ha alguna norma o simplement es perque sí?
> 
> Salut y gràcies.
> 
> Ant



Hola Ant,

La Betulina ja t'ha contestat. De totes formes només volia afegir que a la zona on jo visc es diu tal com tu has dit, "sigut". Però a l'hora d'escriure ho fem en la forma estàndard, que és el participi "estat"


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo diria: He sigut ballarí tota le meva vida. 

Salut!

Mei


----------

